

Ask HN: "submit to HN" button Yea or Nay - thafman

I say an intersting title in the new section and I clicked through to this article http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/06/23/how-my-startup-went-ipo-and-skipped-vc-funding-a-story/<p>To my shock and dismay sitting right between the share this on Facebook and Stumble This! was a button for submitting to HN?!<p>This I feel is the beginning of a slippery slope, now I'm not saying that people shouldn't be free to submit content to HN and obviously I understand that this button is merely a link to the "submit to news.ycominator" page, but buttons are the first step towards people gaming HN en-masse.<p>Am I the only one who feels this way?
======
pedalpete
I'm not so concerned about people gaming HN with the button, but rather a
decline in the quality of content which gets submitted.

It seems PG does lots of algorithm work to keep the community active and
engaged with data that is actually of interest.

Is there some way we can flag links that are sent via a button link and
compare the number of up-votes to those submitted directly via the site. That
may give some insight into the value of the share buttons to the community.

I'd prefer to not jump to conclusions re: the effects, lets get some metrics
and see what is happening.

------
alanh
Something I’ve considered but never implemented: A "Submit to HN" button that
is only visible if the HN frontpage is in the visitor's browser's history.
(Yes, this is possible: <http://ha.ckers.org/weird/CSS-history-hack.html>)

Benefit: Avoids mainstreaming HN.

Drawback: thafman & similarly-minded users would react the same way to the
button on blog.fairsoftware.net; that is, it's begging for social media
promotion.

Thoughts? (PG?)

------
alain94040
Hi, you're talking about my blog. I use a plugin for wordpress, which as far
as I know (I'm no expert), has been around for years. This is just one of many
plugins that all offer to post your blog post to various sites. The list of
sites they support is crazy, maybe reaching a hundred.

It's the job of the blog author to filter to the sites that make sense based
on the content they publish. In my case, I cut down the list to 3 sites I
like, that's it.

~~~
aymeric
What is the name of the plugin you are using?

Update: Found it, Sexy bookmarks?

~~~
jtheory
There are tons of them, but I suspect they all have HackerNews as an option...
though most blog owners wouldn't see much value to showing it.

HN is protected a bit just by serving a niche; most articles don't have much
to do with tech startups.

------
dstainer
If you use AddThis they have the ability to add an article to HN.

~~~
pg
Can you explain more? We currently autokill addthis links because they're
always from spammers. I didn't know this was even something legitimate users
would consider.

~~~
dstainer
The concept was to make sites like HackerNews, DZone and Digg because those
were the most relevant sites that match my blog on NoSQL. However, after
having them on the site for probably a month and a half I never registered a
single click. So I pulled them from the site.

I think the big submission/share buttons are the Facebook Like/Share, Google
Buzz and one of the several Retweet buttons. I'm going to try and put those up
on my site but Squarespace doesn't make that a very easy thing to do...

Derek

